# hedgehog testicles



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

do hedgehogs have testicles because i think mine does. he has two raised lumpy areas inside his hind legs. its a stupid question but with him being constipated i just want to make sure it is normal.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes they do. They are 'internal' compared to most mammals, some males its hard to tell or see while other males it can be quite obvious.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

*refresher*

Ok. This little old forum post came up for me in a Google search. First one up actually.
Why is Grace googling hedgehog testicles you ask? 
Well. In all honesty I'm wondering if there is an average size. Two of my boys have (to my uneducated eye) fricken huge cojones. :-o
Should I be concerned? Is this normal? Should they be reasonably visible between their little hind legs? 
I'm just thinking if they were external they would be dragging on the ground. Not to mention I have known men who have had issues in that area so it's not unheard of for this to possibly be somewhat abnormal. 
I'm just asking. 
I know you are laughing. So am I :razz:
But really. Is this normal? My third boy seems to be more compact as it were and I have never looked at his underside and thought Dear Blessed Being Above look at those balls!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

haha, Yeah, some of them are much larger than others. Our Freckles in particular was almost rat like in how noticeable they were. :lol:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Nancy. Dear Blessed Being Above blessed me with 5 hedgehogs and no experience to go with them. So sometimes you just have to ask the hard questions lol.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

*5 secong wonder?*

Here I am, asking about boy hedgies again. 
It's all about the hard questions. 
Ok, here's the deal. Once again Gabriel has me wondering... 
He doesn't seem stuffy and his nose isn't running. So I'm really just looking for confirmation here. 
I go to pick Gabriel up sometimes and I find a white, snot like substance. Under him. 
(Yes, I'm really asking this) 
Now, he has not been having boy time when this happens, so that is why I'm asking. 
Is my boy having some kind of ... premature ejaculation? Often? With no self assistance? Should I be concerned? Or just smile and wash my hands?

Why is it always Gabriel?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Smile and wash your hands. :lol:

Sometimes boy time consists of nothing more than laying there and making a couple of wiggle movements. :roll:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya. I kinda figured. But I just wanted to be sure. 

Gabriel, destroyer of fleece and preconceived notions. 

~sigh~


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh and the education


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. 
One more thing, hopefully. 
I pulled Gabriel out tonight and he was a bit sticky on his underside. Set him on his snuggle sack to go out for pen time. I noticed where he had lay on his sack was just a bit more discolored and so we rolled the boy over to take a closer look. 
He seems to have rubbed himself raw. 
There is a slight tinge of color, probably blood,to his teeny bits and ejaculate. 
So... neosporin is obviously out. 
Regular baths? How do I keep this from becoming a major issue? I don't want him rubbing his Willy to bits and I'm not the masturbation police. 
What can I do to keep him healthy? 

And...
REALLY? ????


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Guilty! 
I'm always telling people to read the forums and there is probably an answer there. And there usually is. 
And I find 3 stories. 
Probably a little aggressive with boy time or maybe a uti
Probably a little aggressive with boy time or maybe a uti

I can work with this...

Last but not least... My hedgehog chewed his bits off and had to be put down. 

~deep breath~ 

So, I put Gabe in a warm bath with coconut oil, cleaned out his cage, replaced his fleece with fresh new light colored fleece and put him back to bed after cuddles.


----------

